# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Business - Online: My webbernet music store

## heavenlyboy34

Selling my tracks here for cheap: https://matveyushka.bandcamp.com/  You can listen before you buy as many times as you want.   I'm going to be uploading lots and lots more in the future, too. Be sure to use the *follow* option if you like my stuff.

----------


## Lamp

> Selling my tracks here for cheap: https://matveyushka.bandcamp.com/  You can listen before you buy as many times as you want.   I'm going to be uploading lots and lots more in the future, too. Be sure to use the *follow* option if you like my stuff.


I just might. Thank you.

----------


## Suzanimal

Good luck, HB34!

----------


## Lamp

*Symphony No. 1*
I see what you did there

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> *Symphony No. 1*
> I see what you did there


What do you mean what I did there? I actually didn't notice the s and 1 shapes till you pointed it out.  That image is a collage I made several years ago of seashells and other organic shapes found in nature and rendered in Adobe CS3.   Tell me-would you say it's appropriate to use Matisse-esque with-a-modern-spin nudes on my album art? It's tasteful, not graphic.  (same question @Suzanimal too)

----------


## Lamp

> What do you mean what I did there? I actually didn't notice the s and 1 shapes till you pointed it out.  That image is a collage I made several years ago of seashells and other organic shapes found in nature and rendered in Adobe CS3.   Tell me-would you say it's appropriate to use Matisse-esque with-a-modern-spin nudes on my album art? It's tasteful, not graphic.  (same question @Suzanimal too)


No I mean't your avatar

----------


## Suzanimal

> What do you mean what I did there? I actually didn't notice the s and 1 shapes till you pointed it out.  That image is a collage I made several years ago of seashells and other organic shapes found in nature and rendered in Adobe CS3.   Tell me-would you say it's appropriate to use Matisse-esque with-a-modern-spin nudes on my album art? It's tasteful, not graphic.  (same question @Suzanimal too)


I love a tasteful nude.

----------


## Lamp

> I love a tasteful nude.



I love tasteful nudes too. Just not on album art

----------


## Suzanimal

> I love tasteful nudes too. Just not on album art


I'm not seeing a nude there. Are the bushes suppose to be the pubes?

----------


## Lamp

> I'm not seeing a nude there. Are the bushes suppose to be the pubes?


This is what good album art is supposed to look like that conveys the message. It's not nudes. It's not supposed to make you  or anyone else think of nudes while your drifting away through the clouds through the deep chasms of the valleys.




8 bit version

----------


## Lamp

I actually saw this album at the St Lawrence market. Was gonna buy it being the JoJo fan that I am. Didn't have enough money.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Lawrence_Market

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Lamp

> 


I won't like anything that has Queen in it and is associated with a referenced Stand named Killer Queen: Bites the Dust that blows people up.

----------


## Lamp

This is much better

----------


## Natural Citizen

is that you playing, HB? What did you use to mix with? I'm trying to mix my piano (well it's just a keyboard) with my acoustic.

Thye Good Lord blessed you with talent, son. Good playing.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> This is what good album art is supposed to look like that conveys the message. It's not nudes. It's not supposed to make you  or anyone else think of nudes while your drifting away through the clouds through the deep chasms of the valleys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 bit version


Instrumental music is different, tho. Ever seen covers for classical albums? They range from photos of the director to nifty abstract art that seems to have nothing to do with the piece.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> is that you playing, HB? What did you use to mix with? I'm trying to mix my piano (well it's just a keyboard) with my acoustic.
> 
> Thye Good Lord blessed you with talent, son. Good playing.


It's me on "Leah Matveevna" and "If Love Be Blind". (all tracks)  I use Sony Acid music studio 8. My mic is a Yeti. Best mic for home use I've ever encountered.  For recording music, condensor mics are a must except for drums. Everyone has their own opinion about drums, but IDK anyone who uses a condensor for them.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

@HitoKichi - this here is an example of what I was talking about... 

the imagery has nothing to do with the content. Just eye-catching awesomeness.

----------


## Lamp

https://origamiangel.bandcamp.com/album/quiet-hours

----------


## TheTexan

Warning...  I'm not saying HB is selling music online to hack your computer

But hes probably selling music online to hack your computer

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Warning...  I'm not saying HB is selling music online to hack your computer
> 
> But hes probably selling music online to hack your computer


Nope. LOL  bandcamp won't let me do it.  You have to buy through them. I don't get to hack anybody. *sadz*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> is that you playing, HB? What did you use to mix with? I'm trying to mix my piano (well it's just a keyboard) with my acoustic.
> 
> Thye Good Lord blessed you with talent, son. Good playing.


Update: a bunch of the tracks I've uploaded recently have my playing on them.  Just FYI and cuz I know you're interested. ~hugs~ More to come. Regular updates will be on my FB page. Less of a pain than hunting down this thread. https://www.facebook.com/Matvei-Medi...?ref=bookmarks

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Lily's post toady reminded me to share muh business' new twitter feed: https://twitter.com/MatveiMediaArts  It has been suggested to me that I use Snapchat, but I'm still trying to figure out how to make it relevant to my work.

----------


## Danke

> Warning...  I'm not saying HB is selling music online to hack your computer
> 
> But hes probably selling music online to hack your computer


Guaranteed  you will get a virus from it.

----------

